# 40 this year and worried



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

hi ladies.

I'll be 40 in two months time and trying for my first. My dh has got two kids from his previos marriage,and has had a vas rev aug 2005.His count is ok ,but got 90% antibodies and morp of only 7%.

I have had tests and I'm ok..Lap and Dye/blood tests..all ok..

My question is..

Is there any ladies out there who had Conceived naturally at 40+,with the same problems are we have got?

We are going for IVF at Care in Manchester  probably next year in june time..Any success stories for me.

My doc has told me that time is running out and that comment is making me feel  ..I know that i'm no spring chick,but the age thing is worriyng me...

Any stories welcome.

Hickson xx


----------



## LondonJax (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Hickson,

Though I haven't conceived naturally, here's our story.

I'm 43 years old (44 in January), hubby is 49 in October.  Neither of us have children and had been trying since just before our wedding in October 2004.

My NHS tests showed no problems.  Hubby's showed a lowish sperm count but otherwise OK.  

We had our first round of IVF at the Lister in April 2006 but were gutted, to say the least, when I produced no eggs at all at EC despite my body showing all the signs in hormones and bloods to say the 3 follicles I had managed to produce were mature. 

We went again in July this year.  Again I got three follicles (talk about deja vu).  However, this time each contained an egg!   We were advised to go for ICSI as my hubby's sperm had now shown signs of lowering quality - only 300,000 were swimming properly (I never remember the technical terms sorry!)

Anyway, all three eggs fertilised and, because of my age, all three embryos were transferred. 

I got my    on 11 August.  We went for our 6 week scan, where everything was confirmed to be in the right place and a tiny 4mm foetal pole was seen and then our 8 week scan showed a heartbeat and a baby measuring 17mm (no wonder I'm so exhausted!).  I'm now coming into my 11th week and will be having my first NHS scan in two weeks time.

So there's always hope for us over 40s with luck and a bit of help from our IVF friends.

Good luck, I really hope it works out for you.

Jackie xx


----------



## Tab (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi there... Your Doctor is right, time is running out so get on with it now, dont wait any longer.

We tried for 6 years, I am now 42 and 20 weeks pregnant tomorrow!  We had a whole year of IVF, taking the minimum 3 month break between cycles and then go again because of my age. First go was IVF, 6 eggs, 4 mature none fertilised, the second go was ICSI, only 3 eggs this time, 1 fertilised what they call a 3PN, which basically means abnormal.  The last attempt I changed clinics as I wanted short protocol rather than long (as the previous 2 were long protocol), plus different drugs as I seemed to not respond brilliantly to the maximum does of Menopur they were giving me. (all of this self funded!).  Anyway, I went to Bourn Hall, without asking them they recommended short protocol based on the previous 2 attempts (previous clinic said it wouldn't make any difference!), so I had max doe of Gonal F, along with Cetrotide and Luverus, short protocol and I got 8 eggs, 8 mature, 6 fertilised with ICSI, we opted to pay extra and go for Blastocyst as we had 6 embryos.  Out of that 3 made it, 2 were put back on May 28th 2006 and here I am 20 weeks later with 1 baby and 1 frozen embryo.

So it can happen, discuss all the options and remember you are paying for this treatment and do have a say.

Good luck....

Tab


----------



## Isis0865 (Aug 5, 2004)

Hello Hickson
I haven't posted for a jolly long time......because of Thomas - my little boy aged 8mths now. Conceived naturally aged 40years. I am now 41.

Did go through hell and high water to reach a miracle ...3 miscarriages, had loads of blood tests to find out progesterone levels, Dh was tested for his sperm levels, had my tubes checked..and finally was told I had unexplained fertility.....even had an iui...which didn't work. So i gave up. Told the families on either side we couldn't have children. Started work and started thinking about adoption, even had the secondary meetings and then suddenly fell pregnant - had to do the test twice because I couldn't believe my eyes - it was a wonderful moment....and one which I will cherish for ever.

The best advice I can give to try anf forget about children - I know easier said than done...but I wonder if that helped with me?

Wish you loads of luck
Sue xxxxxx


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi there,
I conceived naturally at 40 but had a missed miscarriage......tried for 2 and a half years and then finally went for IVF and got pregnant first time.  Did it alongside acupuncture which I would really recommend with someone who does a lot of work with women going through fertility treatments.....I had a very easy time of the tx and 11 eggs. First baby due in 13 days and I am now 43.  Don't give up hope.....ours was unexplained too.
Wishing us (all) the very best of luck,
Vicky x


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Vicky and Sue..

Thanks for your post..I do get encouragement from posts like yours...My dh has a vas rev aug 05,and we are still trying naturally..He has a fair SA, but in june I found that I had blocked tubes following a lap and dye,so they were cleared...so you never know..I still hope..

We are doing IVF next year if things havent happened. 

Sue ..Thats an amazing story..We are trying not to think about it as much,but you do get obsessed with it..may be if I dont think about it as much like you did , possible it may happen for us??

Vicky..good luck in 13 days time..I'll be thinking of you.. 

Love Hickson xx


----------

